# Badass Fight Sequences (and the last one you watched)



## David (Mar 17, 2012)

Post away.  Feel free to name names, classics, favorites, and anything related to great movie fight sequences, and the last one you watched.

Especially the good ones that no one talks about.

i.e. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OzB-mop6AA[/YOUTUBE]

And I've noticed that most of the fight scenes I enjoy feature Asian people, or guys who fight like Asian people.  But of course I'll enjoy any fight if it's good.


*Spoiler*: _Jackie Chan and Brad Allen in Gorgeous_ 



Skip to 8:09:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UueU0-EFido[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favorites



And my favorite action movies include (& definitely aren't limited to) The Protector, Fist of Legend, and some Rocky movies.

My favorite fighting actor was Tony Jaa for a long time.  I currently don't have a favorite though.  The last scene I watched was the Oldboy one.

What about you?


----------



## Vice (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn you, I was going to post that exact Jackie Chan clip.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]27Y-lZqhwSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## David (Mar 17, 2012)

Frankly speaking, I watched up to 2:40ish and stopped.  Not to say it's bad, it's just not my taste.



Vice said:


> Damn you, I was going to post that exact Jackie Chan clip.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 17, 2012)

My faves are the Kill Bill vol 1 fight (just legendary directing, photography, cinematography etc) and the naked Viggo mortensen owning some gangsters in a bathtub in Eastern Promises (no homo).


----------



## Bonney (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 17, 2012)

Ip Man ... 

[YOUTUBE]e0xB8niA4Jk[/YOUTUBE]

Who Am I? ...

[YOUTUBE]dRFvWO31La8[/YOUTUBE]

They Live ...

[YOUTUBE]WXfgtp8LJaE[/YOUTUBE]

The Protector ...

[YOUTUBE]IM2atZfn87M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Achilles (Mar 17, 2012)

No love for the capoeira fight?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 17, 2012)

One of my all favourites, because in fact I don't have many faved fight scenes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ62frK74u0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## David (Mar 17, 2012)

Didn't want to hog all the Tony Jaa in the OP


----------



## damuttz01 (Mar 17, 2012)

Start at 3:20

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf7O5mbrimo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 18, 2012)

Ip man's black belts fight

Sure there's no shiny effects or explosion, but the man was such a real live killing machine it needs no explaining.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 18, 2012)

The Who Am I and IP Man fights have already been posted - the Jackie fight being an absolute masterpiece and the Donnie fight being the pure essence of _badass_ embodied and captured on film.


*Spoiler*: _Comedian vs. the Mask Hunter - Watchmen_ 



[YOUTUBE]836AE8f__BM[/YOUTUBE]

Except for that slow-mo throw across the room, this fight was surprisingly awesome. It moved like a Bourne fight without the schizo camera. Loved the knife part. 





*Spoiler*: _Chateau Fight - Matrix Reloaded_ 



[YOUTUBE]Qm7yR1bsKq8[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _Benny the Jet vs. Jackie Chan - Wheels on Meals_ 




[YOUTUBE]rdXdimITCnc[/YOUTUBE]

Love the stories you here about this one - like how Benny was almost fired cause he wouldn't hold back or how he was always calling out Jackie for a real match.




Last fight I watched:

[YOUTUBE]rkQykU6ZDm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2012)

NO ONE MENTIONED JACKIE CHAN'S DRUNKEN FU????  OUTRAGE!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2012)

There are two that will always be my personal favorites.

4:00 - 11:00


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2012)

This whole movie is gorgeous, but I liked this battle scene:


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 18, 2012)

These ones I remember off the top of my head.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmDiCaJ4n1s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRUnuQ5qDqo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALk7qG3VqjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbI_04n3lLU[/YOUTUBE]

Yuri Boyka, I am the most complete fighter in the world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

There are some good ones in Operation Flashpoint or whatever with that Donnie fucker in it.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 19, 2012)

The ones I've saw recently are Rick vs. Shane from the Walking Dead and John Carter's fights, specially one when he has to hold up an entire army. No videos though. And the Red Samurai Ranger vs. Dekker
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COTuwRbRavE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## David (Mar 20, 2012)

If the dialogue wasn't outrageous and corny and the costumes and special effects weren't horrible, that video would be decent.

Good swordplay though.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asuj6yI3buc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC1tyEeLVpM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtkhf-5PXKM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3RUg6e_GK4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kung Fu Hustle - Harpit fight_ 



[YOUTUBE]qiDo1YA0zck[/YOUTUBE]
Favorite part of the movie. 





*Spoiler*: _Operation Condor - The Wind Tunnel_ 



[YOUTUBE]qOy1ncO2t8c[/YOUTUBE]

Had to choose between this and the platform fight - hard choice, but I gotta give it to the 





*Spoiler*: _Spartacus: Gods of the Arena - Crixus First Arena Fight_ 



[YOUTUBE]f1w5yMrwIR4[/YOUTUBE]
really wish i could have gotten John Hannah's speech that happened just before this.


----------

